# Has gaming died in So Cal? Because I'd like to see it reanimated (looking to game)



## jim pinto (Nov 25, 2006)

me: single gamer into the group scene. 10+ years experience in publishing. 20+ years as DM and player. enjoy story and narrative. looking for players with stability and room for growth. no drama. please be over 18 and have own car. can provide additional player if you're into that sort of thing.

open-mindedness a plus.


----------

